# Psy energy theory



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

We need to think about all this on a more global scope. I'm going to throw some new wood in the furnace to see that you all have to input.

Question: Sensitivity organism.... what is this? What does this mean? What is happening inside the neuropathways/mind/body/cells to display this kind of electric disturbances? What is the psy energy? What is blocked psy energy? Where does this energy go? If its there is it feeding on a constant feedback loop? If i feel an headache, what is it? Psy energy loop? Blocked? Can't go where it wanted to? Did it went the wrong way?

Does psy energy have a meaning attach to it? If its blocked, its blocked by what? What is a mental block? Multiple psy energies of different meanings?

What is it? With this "theory" on the table I'll answer the first rule of it.

Psy energy flows with respect to its congruence.

If you confuse yourself, you will dissipate energy that goes nowhere and you feed little.

Healing is the elimination of contradictory psy energies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

All i can think of is that gay "dragon ball z"

"FINISH HIM!!!: http://blackbeltballs.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

> If you confuse yourself, you will dissipate energy that goes nowhere and you feed little


I guess it is safe to say I am dissipating energy then. 

*Homer say's:* Um.... can you repeat the part of the stuff where
you said all about the.... things?

G.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

This confused me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

I guess it is safe to say you are dissipating energy as well

G. :lol:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Now you've piqued my attention Rui - I too am interested in the flow of energy.

I especially liked "Healing is the elimination of contradictory psy energies.".

Would like to hear more about what you have to say.


----------

